# Solved: DSC S75 drivers



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

i have a Sony DSC S 75 digital camera and i am running Vista, i cannot find the drivers for this camera on Sony s website


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I have figured out a way to download without the Sony drivers

With the camera not connected to your computer change dial setting on the top wheel to set up , then scroll down to set up 2, then scroll to USB connect, then select PTP
You are ready to download


----------



## jacksson (Nov 12, 2009)

dano_61 said:


> I have figured out a way to download without the Sony drivers
> 
> With the camera not connected to your computer change dial setting on the top wheel to set up , then scroll down to set up 2, then scroll to USB connect, then select PTP
> You are ready to download


I did everything that you said, but I don't know how to go any further. My camera says "USB Mode" "Normal" and I don't know what to do next. Can you explain more about the procedure to download the photo in USB mode?
Thank you.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

First are you using the same model camera Sony DSC-S75

When you get to "set up" on the top dial do you see three options "camera' "set up 1" and "set up 2' scroll down to "set up 2', then click the right arrrow on the dial it should light up LCD BRIGHTNESS then scroll down to USB CONNECT then right click again
it should bring up 2 options PTP and NORMAL, choose PTP

If PTP is not showing up i am not sure what to tell you


----------

